
Vote this up [see screenshot] if you want back and forward buttons to skip through days on YC - vlad
http://i15.tinypic.com/630i4on.gif
======
pg
Dude, I'm just about to go on vacation and you're cooking up new features I
have to implement?

Though to be honest I told the Reddits they should implement a slider for
this, so it's only fair I should be told to. Ok, I'll think about it. You
don't have to all upvote it. It makes the site boring when the top story is a
feature request.

~~~
vlad
It's only been three months [Feb to May] and you're complaining already? No
wonder you schedule YCombinator for 3 months intervals at a time, and then run
to new teams and ideas. ;)

The point of my idea is that with a back and forward button in the navigation
area, you leave the mouse in one spot and click away as the page refreshes or
uses AJAX. You don't lose your spot. You don't have to drag anything.

------
vlad
This is especially useful for the New page which changes more frequently than
startup news. One can then see what the New page looked like 1 hour ago, two
hours ago, etc. Kind of like Justin.TV.

All one has to do is limit the output on the new page to just the stories that
existed before the date/time. The actual links and dates would not change, so
even if one wants to see the news page of 3 days ago, the age of the
submission would still show correctly for each link.

And, it's easier and faster than scrolling down and clicking Next like on Digg
or Reddit. You simply click back one hour and the previous view loads, without
changing the location of the back link, so you can keep clicking it to go back
three hours. Much more intuitive.

I think this would work great for the new page, but I'm not sure how well it
would work for Startup News.

